# Please say a prayer for my neighbors......



## Remuda1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Their house burned to the ground this afternoon during a thunderstorm, likely due to lightening strike. It was located about 100 feet behind my back property line. 2.1 inches of rain and the efforts of the firefighters were not enough to save it.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 17, 2012)

Please tell me nobody was home, and physically they are all fine.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 17, 2012)

Praying they have good insurance. And that no one was hurt.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 18, 2012)

They are both in thier mid sixties. He was at home. He was out in his work shop that you can see at the right of the picture. When the storm came up high, it blew the door of the shop closed. When he came out after smelling smoke, the entire roof was involved. He had time only to grab his wallet and get out. His wife was grocery shopping and came home when he called her. Both are fine and insurance will cover it. My heart goes out to them both.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 18, 2012)

Bless their hearts, so glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 18, 2012)

Prayers sent...so glad no one was injured or worse...and glad it did not spread and catch your place on fire too!


----------



## PattySh (Jun 18, 2012)

That poor couple, my heart goes out to them. I can't imagine losing everything, especially pictures. Thankfully no one got hurt and they do have insurance.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad everyone was okay.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 18, 2012)

Glad to hear they are both fine and so sorry they lost their home.  Sending up prayers for them.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 18, 2012)

So sad for them.


----------



## Fierlin (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm glad they were both okay, but it's sad that they lost their home.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 19, 2012)

How awful. I'm so glad nobody was hurt.  Good luck to them.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 19, 2012)

Prayers sent  so sad to here about this. it's good to hear that everyone was safe.


----------

